# delonghi esam6600 vs jura s9



## gingerbreadman (Jan 6, 2010)

hello everyone,

i am new to this forum. i am looking to buy a coffee machine and is torn between these 2. which one is better than the other? any reviews?

thanks in advance!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

For the Jura S series look at CoffeeGeek.

It might help if you tell us what you want from a machine since there may be others that people can recommend.

Is it just for you?

How many drinks/day?

Straight espresso or milk drinks?

Budget?

Existing setup?

Grinder?


----------



## mikentl (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi

I have had the cheaaper ver the delonghi esam4200 like the 660 but without the milk facility, I have had it about a month now and I am very pleased with it, It took some time to get the setting for strength and water amount sorted out, but now it delivers a measured cup of coffee every time. To me it doesn't give such a good cup when using ground coffee, not as strong, but I leave the strength and water settings the same as for beans.

It takes only a few minutes to warm up in the morning, I switch it on, visit the bathroom and when i get back to the kitchen its hot enough. It always gives me a hot cup of coffee, even if its not used for a couple of hours.

Its very clean to use, no problems emptying the used grounds, no bits in the sink and no fishing out the filrer from the rubbish bag.

It will deliver two cups just as well as one, other machines i have had used to fill one cup more than the other, but not this one.

I drink more coffee than I used to as its always ready, no waiting, and when using beans no messing about with coffee grounds, measuring, tamping etc.

I would recommend this machine for the person who likes a good cup of coffee without any of the messing about, not for those who like to perform a coffee ritual every time, nothing wrong with that if that is what you enjoy doing.

I dont know anything about the other machine you mention.

Hope this helps.

Regard Mike


----------

